# Best way to feed non live food



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not sure this is going to make any sense but if I were feeding my fish tilapia, trout etc. should I just put the meat in the water and let it go or is there another way to do it. I'm thinking I could be over-thinking this.


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

When i started feeding my rhom fish fillet I would hang chunks from thread. I would use a drill bit to poke a hole thru and tie it so it hung 5 inches or so below the waterline. Now I just let him take it from the gravel. But, for the first year and a half that was the only way he would eat it.

The reason i would use a drill bit is because the chunk of fillet would be taken from the freezer.


----------



## Corner (Feb 27, 2007)

Basically just drop it in, they should eat it. Some people will say take it out if they don't eat within half an hour, and this will teach them they have to eat it right away before you take it out.

It's pretty simple, just drop a few chunks in, and if they don't eat, or leave scraps you should take it out or it will foul up your water pretty bad.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Corner said:


> Basically just drop it in, they should eat it. Some people will say take it out if they don't eat within half an hour, and this will teach them they have to eat it right away before you take it out.
> 
> It's pretty simple, just drop a few chunks in, and if they don't eat, or leave scraps you should take it out or it will foul up your water pretty bad.


definitely agree, just keep trying and don't cave in by feeding them anything else, they can go a few days without food if they are being stubborn.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I just drop it in. Like said just take any remaining food out. You can tie it to a string or somethign but it makes no difference to them really. If they eat it fro mthe string they will eat it off the ground or as it falls


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Ya, it all really depends on how often you want to do a water change.
Tieing it to a string if they dont like eating it off the ground is the best way, because they will eat it alot quicker and you dont have to worry about whether or not any pieces are hidden anywhere in the tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Kemper1989 said:


> Ya, it all really depends on how often you want to do a water change.
> Tieing it to a string if they dont like eating it off the ground is the best way, because they will eat it alot quicker and you dont have to worry about whether or not any pieces are hidden anywhere in the tank.


I have found that no matter how you feed them they will still be messy so either way you will ahvev to spot clean and possibly siphone


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

> I have found that no matter how you feed them they will still be messy so either way you will ahvev to spot clean and possibly siphone


Ya, I agree, but if you do it the string way you can afford to be a little more lazy compared to the other method.
Just my opinion anyways.


----------



## Blaze1175 (Feb 3, 2008)

Great thanks...


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Whats that clear stuff that forms around meat when you leave it in the tank too long? The smell is horrible too.


----------

